# Ipad 2 : Application video = strict minimum ?



## olwin (17 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis quelques jours reçu mon Ipad 2.
Jusqu'à là j'en suis pleinement satisfait, après avoir ajouté pas mal d'apps il fait quasiment tout ce que je désire.

Juste une des applis de base qui me déçoit beaucoup : l'application Video.

Quand je l'utilise pour naviguer dans mes clips vidéo , j'ai une sensation de 'lag' (lors d'un défilement rapide pour trouver le bon clip) (j'ai environ une centaines de clip)

Les fonctionnalités sont très limité : 
- Pas de recherche
- Pas de classement par Artiste etc....

Un point positif par contre :
 Le fait de pouvoir naviguer dans les bibliothèques partagé est génial 

Avez vous aussi ce problème de lag lors d'un défilement rapide ?

Utiliser vous d'autres applications plus complète pour consulter vos vidéo itunes ?


----------



## worldice (17 Avril 2011)

olwin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai depuis quelques jours reçu mon Ipad 2.
> Jusqu'à là j'en suis pleinement satisfait, après avoir ajouté pas mal d'apps il fait quasiment tout ce que je désire.
> ...



Problème déjà évoqué il y a seulement quelques jours. Regarde sur la 2eme page si tu ne le trouves pas !


----------

